# Items wanted for the June meeting



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My wish list:

A small to medium sized red nymphaea.

Large empty snail shells; mystery snail shells would be ideal. Kim and I are dabbling in shell-dwelling cichlids, and the shells we have are ugly white sea snail shells. We are looking for some dark colored shells, I prefer tan or brown.

Sue, I have a potamogeton potted for you.

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

can I go next, if some one has small cramic potting base they are throwing out i could use them. got the ideal to use them from jim, just like his discus tank but with my angels.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Michael said:


> My wish list:
> 
> A small to medium sized red nymphaea.


You would think I would have some plantlets, but sadly, these guys are being stubborn.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Michael,

I've got some small nymphaea which are perfect for your tank. You're welcome to come up and grab them anytime before the meeting. My schedule's pretty open these days.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a bunch of red lotus as well.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I see I'm not the only one that likes a red lotus.

Some time ago, by accident, I split a nice deep red lotus in two. I pulled on a leaf to remove it and the plant somehow broke in two right at the base. I thought the two parts would die but they just continued growing as if nothing. I guess I'm not disclosing anything new but maybe that's one way to propagate a lotus.

Talking about lotuses - I've never seen a tank full of them. An aquascape in which the lotuses are the main body of vegetation. There is a Japanese tank from the mid 90's (not ADA) that tries to do something like that. But it is not what I mean.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd like some Wendelov java if someone has some.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

1. World peace

2. Lose forty pounds and twenty years

That about does it for me...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

small vail/silver/koi angels. are we aloud to ask for fish.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> I'd like some Wendelov java if someone has some.


That I can bring.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

niko said:


> I see I'm not the only one that likes a red lotus.
> 
> Some time ago, by accident, I split a nice deep red lotus in two. I pulled on a leaf to remove it and the plant somehow broke in two right at the base. I thought the two parts would die but they just continued growing as if nothing. I guess I'm not disclosing anything new but maybe that's one way to propagate a lotus.
> 
> ...


I had a 75g like this back in Charlotte. 4 huge lilies, their babies, and some Watersprite with some A. nana here and there. I was able to propagate them by pulling the adults straight out of their corms, roots and all. Replanting the corm made a new plant. That was the easiest tank to care for ever.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

@Michael,

I have not yet had a successful solution to how to plant the depression in my rock in my shorty tank. If a dwarf papyrus is aggressively pruned will it produce short leaves, ala bonsai?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> @Michael,
> 
> I have not yet had a successful solution to how to plant the depression in my rock in my shorty tank. If a dwarf papyrus is aggressively pruned will it produce short leaves, ala bonsai?


I don't know for sure, but it's worth a try. You can have a cutting of my _Cyperus alternifolius gracilis_, which normal only gets about 24" tall. There is also a cultivar 'Nana' that is 12" to 18". A separate species, _C. difusus_, only gets 6" tall, but I've never grown that one.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Michael said:


> I don't know for sure, but it's worth a try. You can have a cutting of my _Cyperus alternifolius gracilis_, which normal only gets about 24" tall. There is also a cultivar 'Nana' that is 12" to 18". A separate species, _C. difusus_, only gets 6" tall, but I've never grown that one.


Thanks. I put a thread out there looking for the dwarf. We'll see what comes of that.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> Sue, I have a potamogeton potted for you.


Michael, I will do my darnedest to get to this meeting. BUT, my daughter is having major surgery the week before and I may not be able to come. I will let you know closer to time. Maybe you could give it to Jim and I can pick it up from him?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter, I hope the surgery goes well.

If Jim is at the meeting I can give it to him, or just keep it until the next meeting. It is in one of my ponds, so space is not a problem.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well Good! I didn't want you to think I flaked on you. Thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looking for ....

Anubias nana
A. nana 'Petite'
Cryptocoryne crispatula v. balansae
C. parva
Microsorium pteropus

the angelfish where found I bought some of rays.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If any of our Metrofish folks are coming to the meeting, I would like to buy 5 lb of the basic pond fish floating pellets.

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm bring a store where the plants. I got jax's plants... so I will have a decent amount of crypts, and tiger lotus to give out....


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got Franks new phone number if you need it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Could I get a clipping of Ludwigia (Cuba). It was the victim of evil experiment gone wrong, Excel dip as BBA treatment.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I got Franks new phone number if you need it.


I need it as tanya gave it to me and i lost it i was going to get a sponge filter, and some sample food. i need a sample of angel flakes. for my angels.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Frank is pretty much on call 24/7. i will coordinate with Chris for the pellets (Michael) and another sample (Joey). i will see if they have sponge filters.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm in dare need of sandals. My dogs chewed the 3 different pairs that I had to the point that I could not even combine left/right sandal from different pairs and pretend nothing happened.

Size 13. Worn out ok. Mismatched pairs ok. I'm used wearing mismatched now.

Man's/Women's don't matter. Please no heels over 2".

Slight stink ok. Will consider flip flops too (if not smashed too flat).

Could barter for a Chinese heater. Non-working (very reliable performance, never needs adjusting!).

Could barter for auto work. But I'm no mechanic mind you. Sledge hammer and metal grinder work only please. Great birthday gift for someone you hate.

Could barter sandals for a large pond lilly. The one I will get for free from Michael- see his description. It's nice! Bring your own kiddie pool + truck for the lilly.


See you tomorrow,

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> I'm in dare need of sandals. My dogs chewed the 3 different pairs that I had to the point that I could not even combine left/right sandal from different pairs and pretend nothing happened.
> 
> Size 13. Worn out ok. Mismatched pairs ok. I'm used wearing mismatched now.
> 
> ...


I might have sandels that will fit you niko,


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

niko said:


> I'm in dare need of sandals. My dogs chewed the 3 different pairs that I had to the point that I could not even combine left/right sandal from different pairs and pretend nothing happened.
> 
> Size 13. Worn out ok. Mismatched pairs ok. I'm used wearing mismatched now.
> 
> ...


I think you need to bring some dogs as door prizes.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

No! No dogs as door prizes! Dogs stick to us like glue. Once a dog walks through our door he never leaves, just ask Bob, our Chihuahua mix. We HATE chihuahuas, but we couldn't leave little Bob on the street. Now he lives a life of luxury, sleeping on our bed every night.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, there is a view, a scientific one at that, not just casual observation, that dogs use what amounts to a parasitic approach to survive. They play on a human's natural reactions and emotions that have to do with infant rearing and support.

The shorter than us height (even for large dogs), the expressive eyes, the feeling of helplessness they create, the sounds they make, the soft feel, the interaction with glimpses of higher intelligence, and other things make a human view them as a developing child. Natural physiological reactions take place and you can't say "no". And later you step back more and more and more.

How many times have you heard someone refer to their dog as "my child"? Ever seen them dressed as humans? A co-worker has pictures of their kid + their dog on the desk?










But his little guy is using their own tactics against them!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Studies have also shown that families with dogs need to be careful about their intimate life. Apparently dogs have the amazing effect or reducing the desire for intimacy because, once again, a dog in the house is as if you have a child already. Poochie fools the mind and gets rewarded with affection that a child should get.

Now you see how sticking to aquarium plants is definitely a better idea. Minus the good things that a dog gives you... Everything has 2 sides, haha.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

In addition to the previously described awesome canister filter I promised to bring I am now delivering this...










Someone can either take him or he can stay with Michael!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

We are going to lock the doors, turn off the lights, and pretend we are not home.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually this one was just voted World's Ugliest dog. Maybe I'll bring her...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

For now I will focus my efforts on the "World's ugliest planted tank" contest. I have a lot of experience& vision with them.

But them ugly doggies are temptinggggggggg....

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd take it and give it to my nephew he always wanted a pamaranen to shave and look like a lion. that is close enough and what he gets for be a little bad kid well at uncles house... niko I could find any 13 sandels or flip flops, have you tried payless shoe store they are in plano or maybe wallmart most of the time i see them 15-20 dollars...


----------

